# Key Post: DVDs



## Marion (3 Mar 2003)

I've just purchased a new DVD player.  However, a DVD I purchased in HMV on Grafton Street was region 0 rather than region 2 (which is what my DVD player is).

I only noticed this at home!  The DVD produces pictures on the screen ok and most of the content appears ok, however not all features worked and in some cases the text on the screen went outside the frame of the screen. 

Two questions:

1. Are most DVDs sold in Ireland region 2, or should I always be looking at the region code when purchasing a DVD?

2. Am I entitled to a refund?

3. Do the 'hacks', which I understand I can get on the internet, work or are there any 'side-effects'?

Thanks


----------



## Kilteragh (4 Mar 2003)

*Re: DVDs*

Newguy,

European DVD players are "supposed to be" Region 2 whereas North American's are Region 1.

Region 0 basically means region free and that it should play properly on any DVD player. Sounds like there is something wrong with the DVD or your player or maybe your setup.

Don't ever buy DVD's (or CD's for that matter) from HMV or any of the big chains. We are being ripped off. You can get DVD's and CD's from many websites such as www.play.com or cd WOW (www1.cdwow.ie) at at least one third off the normal retail price which includes postage. It is all above board and delivery takes usually about a week. I have saved a fortune (or at least got more for the same amount of money  ) on these two sites. It just goes to show you the margins HMV et al are creaming in. Even their sales work out dearer than online prices.

For a detailed explanation on Hacks (some are very simply administered with your remote control) see www.dvd.reviewer.co.uk which lists all known hacks broken down by make and model. If you have a Philips you are flying, if you have Sony you're stuck, but it lists tons of other models as well. It will also tell you that you may invalidate your guarantee but that's up to you I guess.

There is also a very handy Bargain Buckets section where people post bargains they have spotted on DVD's and many other various things.

Hope this helps.

_Edited by ClubMan to fix links._


----------



## newguy (6 Mar 2003)

*DVDs*

Thanks Kilteragh.  I've always pretty much felt HMV were ripping me off, even in their "sales".  However I didn't really know of the alternative so I'll definitely try those websites.

One other question: where can I get info on the other details listed on the DVD as I'm not entirely sure how important these details are.  On the 3 DVDs I own, they are detailed as "anamorphic widescreen", "2.35:1" and "16:9".  Also when it says DVD9, what does that mean?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (6 Mar 2003)

*Re: DVDs*

 might be of interest to you. The DVD Demystified FAQ is another very good source of information about DVDs, aspect ratios etc.


----------



## neonitrix (21 Mar 2003)

*Re: DVDs*

Here are some of the places I buy from without any problems, also explanation of different regions:

Regions Explained:

Region 0: No Restriction – Worldwide availability, playing on all machines.
Region 1: Canada, USA, US Territories.
Region 2: UK, Europe, Middle East (including Egypt).
Region 3: Southeast Asia, East Asia (including Hong Kong).
Region 4: Central America, South America, Mexico, Australia, New Zealand, Pacific Islands, Caribbean.
Region 5: Russian Federation, Africa (not Egypt), North Korea, Mongolia.
Region 6: China.



Multiple Region Supplier:

[broken link removed] (Hong Kong Site - Pay in multiple currency) - Free P&P
www.play.com (Based in Jersey - Supplier of Region 1 & 2 dvds - Pay in Uk Sterling) - Free P&P

I have given the Hong Kong Link for CDWoW as it works out cheaper than the .ie/.co.uk/&.com CDWow Sites


Region One

www.amazon.com (American Site - Pay in US Dollar)
www.amazon.ca (Canadian Site - Pay in Canadian Dollar)
www.lasersedge.com (American Site - Pay In Us Dollar)
www.play247.com / www.play.com (Jersey Site - Pay in Uk Pounds)


Region Two

www.splashdvd.com (Uk Site - Pay in Uk Pounds)
 (Uk Site - Pay in Uk Pounds)
www.play247.com / www.play.com (Jersey Site - Pay in Uk Pounds)
www.hmv.co.uk (Uk Site - Pay in Uk Pounds)
www.dvdoo.com  (Denmark Site - Pay in Denmark Kroner)


Region Three

www.dddhouse.com (Hong Kong Site ?? - Pay in Hong Kong Dollars)


Region Four

www.devoteddvd.com.au (Australia Site - Pay in Australia Dollar)
www.dvdcrave.com (Australia Site - Pay in Australia Dollar)
www.ezydvd.com.au (Australia Site - Pay in Australia Dollar)
www.fbo.com.au (Australia Site - Pay in Australia Dollar)

Region 0

Region Zero usually means adult titles but there are some other films that have been produced in region zero.

Beware with Region Zero Titles:  In some cases pirate disks are sold as region zero, do your research - if a title isnt available elsewhere and its being sold as region free or region zero it may mean a pirate disk. not always but be carefull.

I have used the above sites since I first started my collection, I find them very good to deal with and have had very little problems with any of my orders.

There are many other dvd sites out there, I havent posted them all because I have found my favourites for price and customer service.  If you are thinking of buying from anywhere else - try and get public opinion on the site before purchasing from them.


Your DvD Player:

Note: A dvd player bought in Ireland will 9 times out of 10 be set to Region Two.  And you will only be able to play region two dvds in it - unless you unlock it.  

You have two options:

1. Find a remote control unlock for your dvd player
2. Mod Chip your player - (I dont recommend this option) - It will void your players warranty.  

Remote control unlock codes are available on the net for most dvd players but not all.  

You can find alot of information @ www.dvd.reviewer.co.uk


Other DvD Links

www.dvdpricecheck.co.uk - check prices from around the world
[broken link removed] - DvD Region comparrison
www.michaeldvd.com.au - DvD Region Comparrison

Useful Forums:

www.dvd.reviewer.co.uk - Uk Based
www.thedvdforums.com - Uk Based - Very Good
[broken link removed] - US Based
www.dvdtalk.com - US Based with International Section

Currency Calculator:

www.xe.com/ucc - give you a good idea of how broke you gonna be  

DvD Players:

Always watch out for the bargain player - as in some cases it can be far superior that alot of the €300 euro plus players.

Every DvD player I have owned cost less that €150 each, and were fine.

I would recommend:

Philips 700 series players
Cyberhome players

feel free to email me for other info on anything dvd related @  edwardcurtin@eircom.net  


tks


neo

_Edited by ClubMan to fix links._


----------



## Contango10 (21 Mar 2003)

*Re: DVDs*

Neo,

about the HK version of CD-wow, I note that it offers better value, but are the delivery times the same as the .ie version of the website?

Contango10


----------



## neonitrix (23 Mar 2003)

*Re: DVDs*

Hi Contango10,

I have checked this with CdWoW before, they said that whatever cdwow site you use (.ie, .com. .co.uk or .com.hk) its still going to be sent from the same place.

Shipping times are the same. altho I have noticed that the hong kong site dosnt contain some stock that is on the us site.

tks 

neo


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2003)

*DVD*

Buy dvd from Uk and u should save money

use this site to get to the cheapest dvd

[broken link removed]

gb--

_Edited by ClubMan to fix link._


----------



## harza (14 Apr 2003)

*Black Diamond DVD player*

Does anyone know if there is a remote control hack available for the Mitsubishi Black Diamond BD30DVD player?

I don't currently have any Region 1 discs to test if it is 'region-free' out of the box.

The Hack List at www.dvd.reviewer.co.uk has no information on any Mitsubishi/Black Diamond models.


----------



## neonitrix (15 Apr 2003)

*Re: Black Diamond DVD player*

Mitsubishi Black Diamond DvD Player

I have been reading conflicting reports about this player but most say it is region free out of the box.  It seems to be identical to another dvd player under the brand "Akura". - but no one is 100% sure.

I havent had much dealings with either brand as I tend to stay with Cyberhome or Philips as I know they can be remote hacked and will play anything & everything.

It may be region free but I am fairly sure its gonna have problems with RCE enhanced dvd's from the states as I have heard this b4.

tks

neo


----------



## harza (15 Apr 2003)

*Black Diamond DVD player*

Thanks neo,

I'll try to get my hands on a Region 1 DVD to test it.


----------



## neonitrix (16 Apr 2003)

*Re: Black Diamond DVD player*

no probs, let me know if it plays ok - if it dosnt I will see can I get my hands on a firmware hack - I have heard of one but its hard to find


tks

neo


----------



## harza (21 Apr 2003)

*Mitsubishi Black Diamond BD30DVD*

Hi neo,

Tested it and it turns out that the Mitsubishi Black Diamond BD30DVD is a multi-region player.


----------



## neonitrix (23 Apr 2003)

*Re: Mitsubishi Black Diamond BD30DVD*

cool - watch out for RCE disks tho as it may not play them 


neo


----------



## dvdnewbie (22 Jul 2003)

*Mitsubishi DVD Player bd24*

Hi

I just purchased a Mitsubishi DVD Player model Number BD24 and the guy in Power City assured me that it is a muti-region player. I see from  the thread above that another model is region-free and I was hoping that somebody could confirm if it is the case with the model I have just bought.

Unfortunately I don't have a Region 1 disc to check at the moment. I have tried Google but to no effect

If anyone could confirm I would be grateful


----------



## bestman (22 Jul 2003)

*Mitsubishi bd24 - region free*

Hi I just did a quick look around and found this page which seems to confirm what Power City told you.

[broken link removed]


----------



## devdnewbie (22 Jul 2003)

*-*

Thanks for the ultra fast response Bestman. 

I'm really pleased with that. For others interested, Power City are selling them for €109 including a scart lead. The quality is very good also.


----------

